# 11-87 wont lock back?



## Payton Everett (Dec 19, 2010)

I pulled my dad 11-87 out of the gun cabinet the other day and pulled the bolt back and it locked i realesed it and pull it back again and now it wont lock in the open position? What gives? Is it still ok to shoot?
Thanks for any help,
Payton


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Dec 20, 2010)

The bolt is held in the rearward position by the shell feeding mechanism locking the bolt back.  If your problem is in the feeding parts it is okay to shoot if it will.  If your problem is in the bolt itself then it might not be safe.  Time for a good gunsmith.


----------



## Yukon cornelius (Dec 20, 2010)

I'd carry it to a gunsmith just in case! Better safe than sorry!!!


----------



## Payton Everett (Dec 20, 2010)

Guys a guy on the deer hunting forum told me what might be wrong with it so i took the trigger assembly out and cleaned it and put it back together and now it works. The only question i have is this tiny little metal piece fell out. I looked and cant seem to find anywhere were it could go?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 20, 2010)

Looks like a piece of shot that got caught in the action.

Happens if you shoot reloads.  May have part of or the reason it wouldn't lock back.

Take a pair of pliers and see if you can mash it.


----------



## Patchpusher (Dec 20, 2010)

If it is not a piece of shot. It looks like it is the interceptor latch stud that has broken out of the receiver. It looks like it has a groove in it. The interceptor should be flopping around. It is what lets the shotshells out of the magazine tube.


----------



## Payton Everett (Dec 20, 2010)

Patchpusher said:


> If it is not a piece of shot. It looks like it is the interceptor latch stud that has broken out of the receiver. It looks like it has a groove in it. The interceptor should be flopping around. It is what lets the shotshells out of the magazine tube.



i tried to squeeze it with some pliars and it didn't squish. If it is this piece is it important? I loaded shells in the gun and cycled them through without a problem. The gun has never had reloads through it that i know of. Nothing is flopping around the gun apears to function like normal. Thanks for yalls help


----------



## Patchpusher (Dec 20, 2010)

Need a better picture of the part.


----------



## Payton Everett (Dec 20, 2010)

Heres some pics from all angles of the little metal piece


----------



## Patchpusher (Dec 20, 2010)

It might be the barrel relocating button. Pull the barrel off and inside the receiver there is a button that you can see thru the ejection port.


----------



## Payton Everett (Dec 20, 2010)

Is this what your talking about? If so it looks like this piece may have come off of it.


----------



## Patchpusher (Dec 20, 2010)

Yep! That is what keeps the barrel located in the right position. Send it back to Remington for repairs.


----------



## Payton Everett (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok thanks for your help!


----------



## Payton Everett (Dec 21, 2010)

How important is this piece?


----------



## ADB (Dec 28, 2010)

Is anyone else seeing how many remington threads there are with problems on here? Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Patchpusher (Dec 28, 2010)

Payton Everett said:


> How important is this piece?



It keeps the barrel in the right position so that the breechblock can lockup. So it is pretty important.


----------



## Patchpusher (Dec 28, 2010)

ADB said:


> Is anyone else seeing how many remington threads there are with problems on here? Hmmmmmmm.



Just more Remingtons in use than others.


----------

